# TV Enhancements Option?



## Slide (Jan 2, 2006)

Does anyone know what this option in the settings does and if it offers any benefits?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Slide said:


> Does anyone know what this option in the settings does and if it offers any benefits?


It enables certain features added to programming by the programmer....such as, interactive items...voting, etc.

Disabling TV Enhancements will also disable any DISH programming icons, such as, the expected additional HDTV icon being added in the next software release....maybe...if they get to it :hurah:


----------

